# How to flash a file through command prompt?



## km75 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm trying to flash a cdt file using fastboot. I have all the files I need. I just need some help in regards to what commands I should be imputting. No matter what way I have entered the commands I keep getting messages like "such and such" is not a valid internal/external command. I know its just a matter of imputting the right info in the right order. Needless to say success has alluded me. If anybody can point me in the right direction where I can get step by step help I would appreciate it. I've been stuck on this for a couple of days now. Needless to say I'm irritated bcuz I know how close I am to unbricking my phone. Thanx in advance. And yeah I've googled the topic. Problem is the how-to-videos I've pulled up don't show the exact order involved with flashing a file. Not one that I found at least.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

Follow this link, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1408522 I was bricked for 2 days and this got me out. I downloaded the complete package file, put that just on your C drive, follow the Moto-fastboot commands screenshot. Then boot into recovery and flash the radio.zip file included in the complete package file. If trying to root again, use the Bionic Path Saver method, This will root you and get you to .893 (and .901 if you want). (Bionic Path Saver Link) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1433783 - If Bionic Path Saver fails for you, Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21840780 This needs Bionic Path Saver to work but it worked for me.


----------



## km75 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

No Problem, I come from the same boat. After you flash the radio.zip you don't need to follow any other instructions from that link, That puts you at .886. I could't get it to grab the OTA update but maybe if you followed the guide all the way through.... If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you trying to do this for a Bionic or Droid 3?


----------



## km75 (Aug 25, 2011)

The bionic. Have to use my D3 for the present moment.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay, Had me confused there. Let me know how those links work for you, I can wright you up a little cleaner guide with what worked for me if you want.


----------



## km75 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm all set. Up and running. Thanx for your assistance. Greatly appreciated.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

No problem, Glad I could could help.


----------

